# Java Moss and surface plants



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to purchase some java moss I can not find it in any store at all and I'm getting very annoyed I have my heart set on it and I'm going to get some. If you are selling I am willing to buy I live in Spokane if you can ship it I'll pay for shipping and whatever you charge for it. I also would like a surface plant I'm not a huge fan of duckweed but I'm willing if its all I can get or is the best option I was hoping for something more like water sprite.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aqua-bid and eBay.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am just starting out with my first NPT, but I found this site and I'm going to try them. Here is the web address..
http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_3


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh that site is wonderful thank you so much.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I just started a NPT. i got all my plants from:
http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/
I used BETTAFISH (all caps) as a coupon code and got 10% off the entire purchase!! Plus, her shipping prices aren't as bad as most other online aquarium plant stores (trust me, I looked around for months). She even sent me 3 extra bunched plants!! 2 in a species that I had ordered and 1 that I had been kinda eyeballing for awhile.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I got Java moss in the mail .. . 75% of it was dead and brown. And I bought 3 packages! I really want more but I am afraid to waste more money. It stinks trying to order live plants when it's summer and you live in the desert. 

Actually I just realized the one order I got that was in good shape was from planted aquariums.com like you just said. The dead moss was from someone else.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought some frogbit and java moss from trinsfish on eBay a little over a week ago. The seller ships from Ohio which is pretty close to me so the plants arrived fast and very healthy. Although it does come with some snails and quite a lot of duckweed, but once I gave it all a good rinsing there wasn't any problem.

As far as surface plants go, I really like my frogbit. It looks like a bunch of lily pads and is actually pretty cute in my tank. Another plus is that although its supposed to be a pretty fast growing plant, it won't get as out of control as duckweed would.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> Oh that site is wonderful thank you so much.


You are most welcome! I am going to place my first order with them this week, I'll let you know how it comes out!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

also try local aquarium societies


----------

